# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขาย ไมโครโฟน AKG D5 VOCAL แกะกล่อง ใช้งานไม่เกิน 24 ชั่วโมง

## hs9xkg

รายละเอียด
AKG: D5
ไมค์ไดนามิค แบบไม่มีสวิตช์
- สำหรับงาน Live - แข็งแรง ทนทาน
- มีระบบป้องกันการ feedback
- มีระบบ dual shock mount ทำให้ไม่มี noise

แกะกล่องใช้งาน ไม่เกิน 20 ชั่วโมง  ได้ SM58 มาใช้เลยขาย

2200 บาท รวม ส่ง EMS   สนใจ  o81.666.2796

ตัวไมค์  กล่อง ซองซิป

รายละเอียดใต้รูปครับ





 MICROPHONE AKG D5 dynamic vocal microphone

    Extremely rugged vocal/speech microphone
    Available with or without on/off switch
    Patented AKG Laminated Varimotion diaphragm
    Spring steel wire-mesh grill

The D 5 dynamic vocal microphone for lead and backing vocals delivers a powerful sound even on the noisiest stage. Its supercardioid polar pattern ensures maximum gain before feedback (for more details, The D 5 stands for a crisp sound that cuts through every mix.

AKG made the first microphone diaphragm ever whose thickness varies across its diameter. The new Laminated Varimotion diaphragm deep-drawing process allows the diaphragm itself to be fine-tuned with no extra tuning resonators, leading to a quantum leap in audio performance.

The dual shock mount eliminates any kind of mechanical noise for trouble-free live use. The audience will hear nothing but the pristine sound of your voice!

SPECIFICATIONS :

Polar pattern :

    supercardioid

Frequency range :

    70 Hz to 20 kHz

Sensitivity :

    2.6 mV/Pa (-52 dBV)

Max. SPL :

    147/156 dB SPL (for 1% / 3% THD)

Equivalent noise level :

    18 dB-A

Impedance :

    <= 600 ohms

Recommended load impedance :

    >= 2000 ohms

Connector :

    3-pin XLR

Finish :

    matte grayish blue

Dimensions :

    length : 185.2 mm (7.3 in.); diameter: 51 mm (2 in.)

Net weight :

    340 g (12 oz.)

Shipping weight :

    655 g (1.45 lbs.)

Patent(s) :

    Varimotion – multiple-thickness diaphragm for dynamic transducer (Patent no. AT 403.751, US 6,185,809, EP 814.637 (DE, DK, FI, FR, GB, IT, NL), JP 3.927.651)

----------


## hs9xkg

:Stick Out Tongue:  อัพ........

----------

